# Shad Cam



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye on the shad cam at boshers dam, saw my first shad going through last night. This morning the cam is full of eels or suckers or something weird looking. Going to try to post a pic


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Those look like lamprey on my cell phone (can't zoom in) Not a good thing to have around.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I would like to take a look at that Cam. Can you post the web site?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/shadcam/


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

*did a google search*



Loop Wing said:


> Those look like lamprey on my cell phone (can't zoom in) Not a good thing to have around.


They do look like lamprey, I know they have suckers because one was stuck on cam and you could see the suckers...creepy


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

They are Sea Lamprey and they are running up the James to spawn. They will die after they spawn, leaving their offspring to burrow and filter feed in the riverbed until they reach maturity somewhere between 3 and 7 years old. They will then take to the sea to live out their lives and return to the James in the same manner to fulfill their part in the circle. All that said, they are hideous looking demon worms, and can't imagine they are good for much of anything else that lives. Except for the Snapping Turtles and Cats of the James who are about to have one heck of a gnarly feast on their hands.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

chunked up they look like some good catfish bait.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

U can chunk up all u want. I am not touching the bastards.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Yup, sea lamprey. says right on the site they travel mostly at night.


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to catch quite a few shad with lampreys attached to them, i know the rivers are full of them. Nasty Bastards


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Lampreys running right now on the cam. 10 16 pm friday 4/12 2013


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on the cam i like stuff like this


----------

